# Help me choose a Photo Project please!!



## wyogirl (May 9, 2014)

Decisions decisions!  I have two potential photo options but both are happening on the same day.

Option 1: All day outing with local professional photographer (also photography professor) to Sinks Canyon State Park and Castle Garden (rock formations).  This is a group outing and actually will be two days, but the day 2 location hasn't been decided.  FYI: I have recently been to both of these locations and had a lot of fun, but didn't come home with any photographs that I loved, but I would like to try again.  The bonus here is I can go with a group, a pro and I don't have to drive.  The con: its $60, which is not out of my budget, just a point to consider.

Option 2:  Local 5k Color Run.  The bonus here is that the event has potential for cool pictures and its local, also it won't cost me anything.  The down side is that I have the potential to get color gunk all over me and my gear.... I can probably protect the gear with what we so fondly call a "camera condom".

So... if you were me, which one would you pick?


----------



## astroNikon (May 9, 2014)

# 1 - you have the ability of learning off of people and seeing their locations to get shots ... and learning different perspectives.   It seems like a much better learning environment for you to sharpen your trade.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2014)

Altho my inner person leans towards any activity that needs a condom, if you need basic skills in landscape shooting you may get more in the #1 iof the professor actually provides some outside teaching.

That being said, my experiences in workshops have been abysmal; money to leader and not a great deal of learning because the workshop is geared to the lowest denominator - and that usually means people who are still learning where the shutter button is and what the screw hole on the bottom of the camera is for.


----------



## Derrel (May 9, 2014)

As is Lew, I'm also fond of activities requiring condom use. So, I'd probably go with the local color blast event.


----------



## weepete (May 9, 2014)

1


----------



## sscarmack (May 9, 2014)

I'd just stay home, sorry.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 9, 2014)

The first sounds more interesting but then I'm into landscape photography.


----------



## astroNikon (May 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> That being said, my experiences in workshops have been abysmal; money to leader and not a great deal of learning because the workshop is geared to the lowest denominator - and that usually means people who are still learning where the shutter button is and what the screw hole on the bottom of the camera is for.



Totally agree with you Lew .. Been there myself.


----------



## tirediron (May 9, 2014)

My deciding factor would be:  How many people are going to be attending the workshop and what level is it geared to?  I agree that a lot of them are nothing more than money grabs, but I've also been to a few that were worth much more than their cost.


----------



## slackercruster (May 9, 2014)

I didn't vote. No interest in either. Toss a coin from my POV


----------



## wyogirl (May 9, 2014)

*so... a little more info on option 1:*  The group will be about 12 people, maybe more.  I have very little hope of learning anything.  Not because of the teacher, but because I'll likely be the most experienced student on the trip, and a lot of other people will require more instruction.  The reason I would go is simply for the transportation to places that I wouldn't want to go to by myself.  I very recently went with the same instructor to the same locations, just as part of a college course, and not a community workshop.


----------



## tirediron (May 9, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> *so... a little more info on option 1:* The group will be about 12 people, maybe more. I have very little hope of learning anything. Not because of the teacher, but because I'll likely be the most experienced student on the trip, and a lot of other people will require more instruction. The reason I would go is simply for the transportation to places that I wouldn't want to go to by myself. I very recently went with the same instructor to the same locations, just as part of a college course, and not a community workshop.


That being the case, in my experience you will become the assistant instructor and get very little, if any time to shoot yourself.  Go for the colour festival!


----------



## curtyoungblood (May 9, 2014)

Be careful if you decide to go to the color run. That colored powder has a reputation for being really nasty to camera gear.


----------



## wyogirl (May 9, 2014)

curtyoungblood said:


> Be careful if you decide to go to the color run. That colored powder has a reputation for being really nasty to camera gear.


That's what I'm afraid of.


----------

